# How to buy Lasers in the USA



## RoBeacon (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep seeing disclaimers saying that if you are a US citizen or live in the US you can not purchase anthing >5mW. I really wanted a laser to burn some balloons and matches with. Is this true?


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jun 15, 2010)

RoBeacon said:


> I really wanted a laser to burn some balloons and matches with. Is this true?



Yes, it is true that you wanted a laser with which to burn some balloons and matches.



> From Wikipedia regarding "Laser Pointers"
> *United States*
> Laser pointers are Class II or Class IIIa devices, with output beam power less than 5 milliwatts (<5 mW). According to U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulations, more powerful lasers may not be sold or promoted as laser pointers. Also, any laser with class higher than IIIa (more than 5 milliwatts) requires a key-switch interlock and other safety features.



You should seek a competent lawyer licensed to practice law in your jurisdiction for legal advice. The information presented here is not given as legal advice.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 15, 2010)

I've prev had a high powered green laser for a rifle. It was rated at 5mW, but the chinese lasers are known to be mislabeled. I beleive it was more powerful than what it was labeled to be. The thing was TOO bright. It lit up an entire room, and it would shine over 100 yards in bright sunlight. Easily over 1000 yards at night.

It actually hurt my eyes to look at it on the wall if I was closer than 7-8 yards.

I found it to be not safe because it would reflect too easily off of shiney objects - not mirrors but vases with a glaze on them, and anything even remotely shiney. I had it cross my vision path more than once this way.

I did a lot of reading online (this was in 2007), and found out the problems with these cheap green lasers being so powerful.

I decided that it wasn't worth having.It wasn't worth messing up my vision, even when I was trying to be careful with it.

So, be careful - if you get something that powerful, you better get some safety glasses made for laser light.

Isn't there a sponsor here on the forum - Wicked Lasers or something like that? I saw a banner a few days ago. I cruised their website, and they have some VERY powerful lasers. Just refresh the sight a few times in your browser window, and you should eventually see their banner.

Honestly - I think it's a mistake to buy a laser powerful enough to do what you want just to play around with.


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Jun 15, 2010)

shipwreck said:


> Isn't there a sponsor here on the forum - Wicked Lasers or something like that? I saw a banner a few days ago. I cruised their website, and they have some VERY powerful lasers. Just refresh the sight a few times in your browser window, and you should eventually see their banner.


 
http://www.cpfclassifieds.com/

the link is titled "Classifieds" underneath the "More CFP Forums" dropdown.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jun 15, 2010)

RoBeacon said:


> I keep seeing disclaimers saying that if you are a US citizen or live in the US you can not purchase anthing >5mW. I really wanted a laser to burn some balloons and matches with. Is this true?



You can buy the 1000 mW laser from that really expensive site, because theirs comply with US laser safety laws. You cannot buy anything with a pushbutton activation sold as a laser pointer with an emitter power greater than 5 mW due to US safety laws.


----------



## RoBeacon (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 15, 2010)

AnAppleSnail said:


> You can buy the 1000 mW laser from that really expensive site, because theirs comply with US laser safety laws. You cannot buy anything with a pushbutton activation sold as a laser pointer with an emitter power greater than 5 mW due to US safety laws.



Actually, you can if you REALLY want to - but it won't be legal. Nor, is it a good idea because that's not too safe.

I've seen people with these Chinese lasers off of ebay on the gun sites, and many of them are overpowered.


----------



## Gryffin (Jun 15, 2010)

Keep in mind, those safety requirements aren't just there to make your life difficult. Sure, they seem like a lot of fun, but those cheap powerful lasers can be *very* dangerous. 

From what I've read, the biggest problem is that the cheap ones lack UV filters, which can really mess up your eyes. That's what made Shipwrecks eyes hurt; hopefully he realized what was going on before it caused any permanent harm. What you can't see *can* hurt you! 

Anything over 50mW or so, you _really_ should be wearing safety glasses, and NOT treat it as a toy.


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 15, 2010)

I got rid of it in less than a week. I posted about it with a warning, but someone who wanted it only for outdoor range use bought it. 

There is another thread right now about that website with those super lasers. I personally think buying one to play around with like that is really dumb.


----------



## RoBeacon (Jun 15, 2010)

I do understand the dangers of lasers. But I would love to know more about them. This is why I didn't jump all over that new 1 watt blue laser that blinds just from reflection off of a wall. And instantly causes burns to skin. How much power would it take to cut tape and pop balloons and which color is most effective or does it matter?


----------



## derangboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Answers to all your questions can be found on laserpointerforums.com and much more! Green is a popular colour of laser because it appears brightest (of lasers putting out equal power). Check out Laserglow or Optotronics for quality products that are designed to meet US and Canadian laws. They also have appropriate safety glasses for their products.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jun 17, 2010)

RoBeacon said:


> I do understand the dangers of lasers. But I would love to know more about them. This is why I didn't jump all over that new 1 watt blue laser that blinds just from reflection off of a wall. And instantly causes burns to skin. How much power would it take to cut tape and pop balloons and which color is most effective or does it matter?



Get a blu-ray. 50-100mW is more than enough, as long as it's focusable. Also recommend goggles.


----------



## beam24 (Jun 18, 2010)

sign up with laserpointerfourms.com they sell and make lasers ect.....great site to learn


----------

